

Stephen Watt discusses how he spent 2 years in prison for writing software - melito
http://player.vimeo.com/video/66742369

======
melito
Sorry about that.

I was able to see it and assumed everyone else would be able to as well

[http://infiltratecon.com/watt.html](http://infiltratecon.com/watt.html)

------
anigbrowl
_Sorry

The creator of this video has not given you permission to embed it on this
domain._

